
Dell: No, our laptops don't smell like cat urine - uladzislau
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/30/dell-laptops-dont-smell-like-urine/?ncid=rss_truncated
======
Turing_Machine
No, they aren't. They're denying that the smell _is_ cat urine (or any other
kind of urine). They're admitting that the smell is there.

Bad headline even for Engadget.

------
wesleyac
I like how they think the problem is that it smells like _cat piss_.

The problem is that it _smells_ like cat piss.

